# Gucci bag on MyTheresa?



## Love4MK

Hello lovely tPFers!

I apologize if this isn't the correct place for this, but I did do some tinkering around the forum and can't seem to find anything to help me with an answer.

There's a Gucci bag I've been wanting for a long time in a specific color that has been discontinued but after some research I found it on MyTheresa.com.  I have heard of the website but know nothing about it.  Are they reliable and legit?  Anyone have any experience with this website before I go for it?  I'm always wary about making purchases from these kinds of sources.

Thanks!


----------



## papertiger

Love4MK said:


> Hello lovely tPFers!
> 
> I apologize if this isn't the correct place for this, but I did do some tinkering around the forum and can't seem to find anything to help me with an answer.
> 
> There's a Gucci bag I've been wanting for a long time in a specific color that has been discontinued but after some research I found it on MyTheresa.com.  I have heard of the website but know nothing about it.  Are they reliable and legit?  Anyone have any experience with this website before I go for it?  I'm always wary about making purchases from these kinds of sources.
> 
> Thanks!



 they're fine


----------



## millivanilli

Love4MK said:


> Hello lovely tPFers!
> 
> I apologize if this isn't the correct place for this, but I did do some tinkering around the forum and can't seem to find anything to help me with an answer.
> 
> There's a Gucci bag I've been wanting for a long time in a specific color that has been discontinued but after some research I found it on MyTheresa.com.  I have heard of the website but know nothing about it.  Are they reliable and legit?  Anyone have any experience with this website before I go for it?  I'm always wary about making purchases from these kinds of sources.
> 
> Thanks!


yep they are fine. They have a very well known shop in Munich right across Hote Bayerischer Hof, next to LV, Hermès....  So-No counterfeits, just the real deal.

https://www.google.de/search?q=Ther...4L_bAhXROSwKHeysBF4Q_AUIDCgD&biw=1242&bih=557


----------



## Love4MK

papertiger said:


> they're fine



Thank you!!!  The only bad thing is that I might need to order the bag, haha!


----------



## papertiger

Love4MK said:


> Thank you!!!  The only bad thing is that I might need to order the bag, haha!



I know that feeling


----------



## Yuki85

They are fine! I used to order bags/cloths - no problem at all as well as for returns


----------



## pursesnpeaches

I bought a Chloe bag a few weeks ago from them and had a positive experience.  I would order from them again.  I live in Canada and even with duties, I saved money.


----------



## Love4MK

Glad to hear it's a reliable site!  I'm putting the purchase on hold for now, but I will be continuously stalking it, lol!


----------



## stylistbydesign

I've actually loved my experiences with My Theresa!  Over the past year, I've placed 4 orders.  Everything was packaged beautifully, and all the bags, shoes, and accessories were in absolutely pristine condition with everything included (tags, dust bags, boxes, nice ribbon and tissue)...everything that luxury online shopping should be.  I wouldn't hesitate to shop there again!


----------



## aksaiyo

I do believe they’re owned by the Neiman Marcus group, so totally legit!


----------



## Love4MK

I'm going to continue to stalk the bag (if it's still on there!), but everyone's input is really encouraging.  Thank you!


----------



## **Chanel**

Yes, they are totally fine. I've ordered several items from them and only had positive experiences so far.


----------



## LinnyXO

my favorite website to shop at!! I prefer them over netaporter. Their shipping is cheaper, unbelievably fast, and the customer service is awesome.


----------



## TNgypsy

They’re SUPER FAST with their shipping.


----------



## trepidationdreams

Hi all! Does anyone know how they are with returns? Can I just take it to a UPS store?


----------



## Thuytaro149

pursesnpeaches said:


> I bought a Chloe bag a few weeks ago from them and had a positive experience.  I would order from them again.  I live in Canada and even with duties, I saved money.



Hi there thanks for ur note! I live in Ontario canada as well and thinking of getting a YSL from them. How did they charge you for tax? Is it the CAD value of the bag + 13% tax? Was there any other fee? Im quite nervous as there are some bad reviews about this site and it seems like we cannot get back tax and duties (


----------



## pursesnpeaches

Thuytaro149 said:


> Hi there thanks for ur note! I live in Ontario canada as well and thinking of getting a YSL from them. How did they charge you for tax? Is it the CAD value of the bag + 13% tax? Was there any other fee? Im quite nervous as there are some bad reviews about this site and it seems like we cannot get back tax and duties (


The delivery is through DHL.  There was no tax through MyTheresa - but I paid about $250 in taxes and duties when delivered.  Still a better price than here.   If you return the bag, you have to go through the government to apply for fees back which takes about 2 months.


----------



## tempurabits

pursesnpeaches said:


> The delivery is through DHL.  There was no tax through MyTheresa - but I paid about $250 in taxes and duties when delivered.  Still a better price than here.   If you return the bag, you have to go through the government to apply for fees back which takes about 2 months.



What was the cost of the bag?
I've been reading that some people in canada got charged just the provinces tax (like hst in ontario or gst/pst in other provinces) while some got charged tax & also duties. So i've been hesistant to order


----------



## marissatm

I'm actually here for the same reason! To see if they're trustworthy and legit. I know the thread is a few years old by now, but I think they've added Fed-Ex to their delivery carriers. Probably makes it easier to return, too. In case anyone in the future is reading


----------

